

Are social networks destroying knowledge? - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2009/05/27/are-social-networks-destroying-knowledge/

======
donaq
If there were contrarians who buck crowd wisdom and win before social
networks, there will be contrarians who do so after social networks, so why
would social networks destroy knowledge?

